# Do you think she's full Pygmy?



## Jayzandra (May 27, 2016)

The lady I bought her from wasn't sure the breeds of her goats, but mom and dad both look just like her. Or is she a Nigerian Dwarf?
I just love her to death!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 27, 2016)

I'm sorry, but your doe is not pygmy.  Not saying there might not have been a cross back in the line somewhere but she doesn't carry enough features to say pygmy to me.  A full-blooded pygmy should have short, heavy boned legs, a rounded muzzle and upright ears. Also, the leg markings are wrong.  For a caramel pygmy goat there must be light markings, that match the body color, on the front of the cannon bone.  There are no lighter markings on your goats legs.

I'm going to attach a pic I took this pic a couple of days ago.  This doe is 15 years old and a former show goat.  Despite the fact that it's a terrible picture, you can see certain characteristics that you can pick out as pygmy at a glance.

She's got very short, heavy-boned legs.  Her body is deep, deep and she's got good brisket extension.  She's got that nice round, blunt nose and definite upright ears.  What she's lacking at this age is good smoothness and blending.  She simply doesn't carry the muscling that she had as a young doe.

Ignore those silly Nubians in the background, lol!

Your little gal is really cute and I'm sure she'll give you years of pleasure!  Good luck with her.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 27, 2016)

She looks similar to our ND kids, sure is a cutie!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother  I LOVE your pygmy girl! Pygmies are too stinking cute! 

The kid pictured looks like maybe some standard breed of goat in the background... maybe even Nubian. The ears are very large for a Nigerian. Her body is also long and leaner. She looks alot like a mini of some kind. She is cute. Even the eye and markings on the face remind me of Nubian.

Nice rear legs placement!


----------



## TAH (May 29, 2016)

I was thinking mini nubian.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 29, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> @frustratedearthmother I LOVE your pygmy girl! Pygmies are too stinking cute!



Thanks SBC - she is truly the foundation of my herd.  It amazes me that she is still so strong at her age.  She kidded with triplets last year.  It wasn't my choice - didn't really think she was still capable of reproducing - shows how much I know, lol!

And - I agree on the doe the OP was asking about.  Mini-Nubian-ish would be my guess.  The light build and those ears are a big clue.


----------



## TAH (May 30, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Thanks SBC - she is truly the foundation of my herd. It amazes me that she is still so strong at her age. She kidded with triplets last year. It wasn't my choice - didn't really think she was still capable of reproducing - shows how much I know, lol!


Are you going to breed her again this year?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 30, 2016)

I would love to have kids out of her again but....   With the trips last year (even though I only let her raise one) was hard on her.  She had trouble maintaining her weight and went down more than I was comfortable with.  She has earned her retirement and as long as she doesn't scoot under a fence again - she'll have to be content with grand and great grandbabies!


----------

